# Cocktail meatballs



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

1 pound ground beef (I use chuck), 1/2 cup dry bread crumbs, 1/3 cup finely chopped onion, 1/4 cup milk, 1 Tablespoon parsley, 1 teaspoon salt, 1/2 teaspoon worcestershire, 1/8 teaspoon pepper, 1 egg.1 bottle (12 oz) chili sauce, 1 jar grape jelly. Mix all ingredients except chili sauce and jelly. Shape into 1-inch balls. Cook on parchment covered baking sheet at 325* for 10-12 min. Heat chili sauce and jelly in large pot or use a slow cooker. Add meat balls. Stir until coated. Simmer on low for 30 min. Serve hot. (I always like to precook the meatballs before adding to pot). They will not be overdone.


----------



## BigAL (Feb 18, 2011)

Your late!   The super bowl is over and K-State already spanked KU.  What is wrong with you?!

Sounds good, LAJ, saved it.  we need a "thumbs up" smiley or just a thumbs up.

How about some pix, too!


----------



## LAJ (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks, BigAl. I am not big on ground beef with sauce on it but these are good. Especially in a crockpot or chafing dish for get togethers. Hey. theres always the Stanley Cup..


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm thinking spaghetti and meatballs.


----------



## chopper (Feb 18, 2011)

LAJ said:


> Thanks, BigAl. I am not big on ground beef with sauce on it but these are good. Especially in a crockpot or chafing dish for get togethers. Hey. theres always the Stanley Cup..


 
May need a lot of meatballs...not just one game like football!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 18, 2011)

BigAL said:


> Your late!   The super bowl is over and K-State already spanked KU.  What is wrong with you?!
> 
> Sounds good, LAJ, saved it.  we need a "thumbs up" smiley or just a thumbs up.
> 
> How about some pix, too!



We have a thumbs up to a post, but apparently no thumbs up smiley.


----------



## Zhizara (Feb 19, 2011)

could be used.  I especially like the middle one.


----------



## LAJ (Feb 19, 2011)

GO Wings!
Hope you all try the meatballs.


----------



## blissful (Feb 24, 2011)

Laj,
I've made these before--they are always so good.
I've also used the sauce recipe and put baked/fried chicken wings and legs in the slow cooker, it's good with chicken too.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 24, 2011)

LAJ said:


> 1 pound ground beef (I use chuck), 1/2 cup dry bread crumbs, 1/3 cup finely chopped onion, 1/4 cup milk, 1 Tablespoon parsley, 1 teaspoon salt, 1/2 teaspoon worcestershire, 1/8 teaspoon pepper, 1 egg.1 bottle (12 oz) chili sauce, 1 jar grape jelly. Mix all ingredients except chili sauce and jelly. Shape into 1-inch balls. Cook on parchment covered baking sheet at 325* for 10-12 min. Heat chili sauce and jelly in large pot or use a slow cooker. Add meat balls. Stir until coated. Simmer on low for 30 min. Serve hot. (I always like to precook the meatballs before adding to pot). They will not be overdone.


 
My mom started making that sauce for meatballs waaaaaaaaaaaay back in the early 50's. So easy. and still so good. Only problem now is finding quality bottled products that aren't half HFCS! 

There were no "slow cookers" back then, but they were kept hot during service in an attractive chafing dish. (Mom had a copper one that guess who got to keep polished?  )


----------



## LAJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, these meatballs have been around for many years. I still use a large pot or chafing dishes, most of the time. But, slow cooker works great too.


----------

